# Time to buy a generator



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

I need a 3000 watt inverter type generator. Inverter because it's quieter than frame type generators and 3000 watts or better to operate the slide and A/C unit on the camper. I will also put a transfer switch on the house in a year or two and use it for emergency power. I have narrowed my search down to a couple of brands and was hoping for some input. I have read reviews but you never know what comes into play with those and I'm looking for any suggestions I can find.

As much as I would love a Honda or Yamaha product the 3000 watt variety comes in at, or over $2000.00. I have about 1400.00 to spend and don't want to finance anything. So here is my short list:

Briggs and Stratton p3000. Pull start only, $1300.00, 30v camper plug, good name that I have come to trust. Very new to the market with few reviews.

Lifan Energy storm 3500: remote, key and pull start, quite a few reviews are less than stellar citing quality issues (remedied under warranty/good Customer care) more wattage, $1100.00 not a lot of them to be found for some reason and the company is sort of unknown. 30V camper hookup.

Champion 3100: great reviews, 998.00 (cheapest one), louder than some, remote and pull start, battery for remote start seems to have been a problem in earlier models. 30V camper hookup, Customer service seems to be very good among the reviews I am reading.

All three units have wheels and pull handles and all are competitively featured. Any experience or first hand knowledge with these units? Anything else I might want to consider? Thanks in advance.

I will be using this mostly for charging two new deep cycle batteries and running small appliances. Maybe 3-4 hours run time per day. If I camp in the summer I may run the A/c (1500 BTU unit)


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

OK CSI-Tech,

Let me throw a big ole Uncle Charley at you (curveball for those of you who are not baseball savvy).

Take a look at PTO Driven Generators run by your tractor's Power Take Off. The generators are more powerful, less expensive, do not directly use fuel that will eventually gun them up or need extensive maintenance and if your tractor is diesel engine, you can run the crap out of it for long periods of time. Just a thought.

Power Takeoff (PTO) Driven Generators | Generators | Northern Tool + Equipment


----------



## Salt-N-Pepper (Aug 18, 2014)

I am in the process of retiring my car (which still runs just fine, it's eventually going to be needing a lot of suspension work, tires, etc) and I am going to turn the car into a generator by hard-wiring a high-quality inverter into it. The car takes about 1/2 a gallon of gas per hour to run, MUCH less than most generators with big engines.

I can store the car at the BOL, and will keep it locked up in the container (that we have yet to purchase).

I will post pictures as the project develops.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Those are a couple of awesome ideas. Old cars and tractors ain't exactly in short supply up there. We may be buying a MF tractor before spring too.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

I just want to point out that Briggs and Stratton has really gone downhill in the quality department the last few years. Not sure what the problem is, they used to be the kings of small engines. I don't have one but I did see an harbor freight brand generator (predator?) the other day that had a Honda engine. It was priced in your range, I'll try to find a link.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

This isn't the one but seems like a good deal at $600

http://m.harborfreight.com/engines-...ts-13-hp-420cc-generator-carb-68525-8558.html


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The problem with small gas powered engines today is sub-par Ethanol laced fuel. Its just not good for gas powered engines, especially ones that have infrequent usage. Generators tend to be used infrequently. So maintenance becomes an important part of a gas powered generator if you want it to be ready when you need it. 

Just my .02.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Why not an onan deisel generator?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I need a 3000 watt inverter type generator. Inverter because it's quieter than frame type generators and 3000 watts or better to operate the slide and A/C unit on the camper. I will also put a transfer switch on the house in a year or two and use it for emergency power. I have narrowed my search down to a couple of brands and was hoping for some input. I have read reviews but you never know what comes into play with those and I'm looking for any suggestions I can find.
> 
> As much as I would love a Honda or Yamaha product the 3000 watt variety comes in at, or over $2000.00. I have about 1400.00 to spend and don't want to finance anything. So here is my short list:
> 
> ...





tinkerhell said:


> Why not an onan deisel generator?


Cost mainly. CSI is looking at dropping about $1400. A Cummins/Onan Diesel cheapest model starts at about $6500. Damn fine generators from what I've heard.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Propane Generator?


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

I have a Cabelas (Champion) Generator and it is pretty good. When I first got it the battery for the electric start was bad. They had another one sent out pronto.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Salt-N-Pepper said:


> I am in the process of retiring my car (which still runs just fine, it's eventually going to be needing a lot of suspension work, tires, etc) and I am going to turn the car into a generator by hard-wiring a high-quality inverter into it. The car takes about 1/2 a gallon of gas per hour to run, MUCH less than most generators with big engines.
> 
> I can store the car at the BOL, and will keep it locked up in the container (that we have yet to purchase).
> 
> I will post pictures as the project develops.


It damn well better be a Ford!


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I have a duromax dual fuel genset. Never run it on gasoline, don't intend to either.

It is new, and electric start, need the electric because of shoulder.

Ran it today under load for 15 minutes.

Propane does not go bad, keeps the oil cleaner also. 

It is a breeze to start, the diesel is a bitch sometimes when the temp is around zero.

Run gas gen to use heater to start the diesel, hey, it works.

I would look at dual fuel job if i were you. 

No oxides to worry about like with gas either.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

Craigslist if you have cash. Be patient and learn to search outside one town area


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

All great ideas. I plan to use this during "generator hours" at State Parks so it just has to be an inverter. I am also pulling a camper that is 1500 lbs. under my max tow capacity. When I fill my water tank, we are almost there so It has to be portable and relatively light. I need a minimum of 3000 watts too. I have a farm and I am absolutely intrigued by the PTO generators and the use of an old auto engine is just plain crazy smart.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

alterego said:


> Craigslist if you have cash. Be patient and learn to search outside one town area


aka search nearby area's,add 6 more in search,and 6 more


----------



## tirednurse (Oct 2, 2013)

csi-tech said:


> I need a 3000 watt inverter type generator. Inverter because it's quieter than frame type generators and 3000 watts or better to operate the slide and A/C unit on the camper. I will also put a transfer switch on the house in a year or two and use it for emergency power. I have narrowed my search down to a couple of brands and was hoping for some input. I have read reviews but you never know what comes into play with those and I'm looking for any suggestions I can find.
> 
> As much as I would love a Honda or Yamaha product the 3000 watt variety comes in at, or over $2000.00. I have about 1400.00 to spend and don't want to finance anything. So here is my short list:
> 
> ...


I have had a couple of the Champion generators. They are easy to start. loved the remote start one of them had. loud but this can be modified with an extra muffler attached if you are good at fixing things. mine were/are both the 7500/9000 watt. wound use about 5 gallons of gas at full load in about 6 hours which I felt was excessive. 
first one motor is great but the generator is trashed. more expensive to repair than buy a new one. only lasted about 2 years. Costco sells at less than $600 most of the year. price jumps up a bit about this time of the year. the second one is a combine gas/propane model. Not as strong and will not run a full load on propane. Maybe 1/2 load if your lucky. like to bog down pretty bad when trying to run multiple appliances. in my case freezers. ok for running lights but not much else.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

I have a 3000 watt Champion. It was $399 new, last year. I have run it for less than an hour so I can't say much other than it hasn't given me any problems. 

Oh, I guess I could comment on the noise level when it is not under load. I feel it is quiet enough to run in my garage ( with exhaust vented through the wall) during a grid down event. Only my closest neighbors would hear it, anyone standing at the roadway would not here it.

I don't feel it is quiet enough for evening use in a busy campground. It is loud enough, you won't want to be sitting at a picnic table while it is running.


----------



## tinkerhell (Oct 8, 2014)

Pardon me for going off topic, because I know that the OP's original concern is having enough power to run an AC unit, but I really have to get an endorsement in for the Honda 1000W generator.

I had one for several years, used it with a tent trailer. It kept my 12V system fully charged. And, of course, 12V runs everything in a tent trailer so 110V is not missed. The noise level is quieter than a car when you are standing next to it. I used to keep it under the queen sized pop out of the tent trailer. I still can't get over the fact that it was only a few feet from my head while I was sleeping.

My brother bought one of the $150 generators from walmart.I had a chance to hear it run at an idle, it was impressive for the price, not a bad idea if you can place your RV between the generator and your camp.


----------



## Pengyou (Nov 28, 2012)

Is it possible to add a 110 volt generator to your car engine and gear it so that the generator produces peak power at idle? Probably would only weigh an extra 30 pounds and might be a lot cheaper than $1,400. Don't know about fuel economy. Most generator engines actually aren't very economical when you consider how much power they put out.


----------



## 8301 (Nov 29, 2014)

I have to agree with the General. I can't comment on the list you have but I have a generator and as the years have gone by and I've since added propane to the house and shop I'm beginning to wish I'd gone with a duel fuel gas/ propane generator.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I bought a 4,500 watt dual fuel earlier this year, plan on using propane in it only.
it is electric start, good for my shoulder.
Run it once a month to burn out moisture.
Oil stays cleaner with it also.
I keep the battery on a trickle charger.
I was given a Honda 48 inch riding mower two years ago, I had planned on adding one of those northern PTO gen heads to it.
Bough the propane unit instead and use the mower for brush mulching, helps keep my fields of fire open..

Have plenty of 20# and 100# tanks around here to fuel whatever needs it.
I do have the adaptor to go from QD to POL on the tanks.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Pony up the $2K and get one of these:

MEP016D 3kW Military Diesel Generator - Green Mountain Generators

Has a fuel pump so you can run it off a home oil tank, truck, tractor, 55-gal barrel.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

The gensets is only to run essential units.
main lighting is by oil lamps and Coleman lanterns, plus I have in the kitchen-living room 19th. century gas lights removed from the Victorian house I had.
They were converted to use mantels to increase brightness to 60 watt..
Run on propane and it is about 4 months on a 20 pound tank.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea def get a generator... cant go wrong..


----------

